# Northeast Touareg Group



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi from the First Northeast Touareg Get Together.











_Modified by spockcat at 8:50 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

Mdjak has the cleanest car.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Mdjak has the cleanest car.

Well...from the picture they ALL look nice and shiny!
Some other interesting observations (doing my best with my bad eyes and low resolution):
1. At least 1 chrome grill...
2. One, possibly two OEM roof racks (silver for sure, maybe one black)
3. One Pepper roof rack
4. 6 front license plates
5. 1 VAGGED headlight, but THAT is surely my bad eyes
6. 1 sport coat, 1 pair of shorts
7. No, and I mean NO, 4x4 doughnuts in the foreground grass
8. 1 Airbag fault








Any one notice anything else??


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Mdjak has the cleanest car.


Yes, I do believe you do have the cleanest car.








A few comments:
- Where is Boni? _[NM... I just saw the her post. That is sad.







Best regards to you and your family Mrs. Boni!]_
- Christina, I thought you would be taller than that! Its cool though!!!










_Modified by cgmb16 at 3:03 PM 5-2-2004_


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

Christina,
Where is your front license plate?


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

Emulation of the German pic? 8 Touaregs, only one with chrome factory racks, all the way to the left?
... jealous of spockat and hotdaymnitzbao. MA dealer wouldn't let me leave the lot without a front license plate









_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Mdjak has the cleanest car.

Must be tough! ... considering the long drive & all!










_Modified by rinaic at 3:51 PM 5-2-2004_


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (rinaic)*

Awesome pic, guys. I'm totally jealous. I bet you guys had a blast.
So, who in the Southwest wants to have a SW Touareg Group gathering?


----------



## imacericg (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

Where did you guys meet? I am in Northern Michigan, can I become a member?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (egreenwald)*


_Quote, originally posted by *egreenwald* »_Where did you guys meet? I am in Northern Michigan, can I become a member?

We could have a midwest group get together. Illinois / Wisconsin / Indiana / Ohio. It would be much easier than driving 8 hours to NY.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

It was great to finally put some faces with handles. MDJAK thanks for your hospitality. I finally got my work done. Looking forward to doing that again. And yes MDJAK I am jealous of your center covered storage unit!








Spikeital
PS FLYERS ROCK!!!!!!!! 6-1!










_Modified by spikeital at 5:18 PM 5-2-2004_


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_
Any one notice anything else?? 

Spockcat's Touareg is definately BIGGER than all the rest. Is that because of something he puts in the gas?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_Spockcat's Touareg is definately BIGGER than all the rest. Is that because of something he puts in the gas?

I thought his looked LOWER than the others...maybe it just looks thta way because his Treg is next to that one on the HUGE RIMS!!!!


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

Nice pics, folks. Hope you all had a good time. Nice woods! Any offroading?


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_... jealous of spockat and hotdaymnitzbao. MA dealer wouldn't let me leave the lot without a front license plate










_Modified by rinaic at 3:51 PM 5-2-2004_


Yea, but I believe they have PLUGGED holes in the front. Not as clean as no holes.
I have nothing to worry about since Colorado demands 2 plates.

Nice to see you guys having a good time.














And nice to see over 1/4 million dollars in German engineering there, even if VW is seconds from the bottom on the JD Powers ratings.








Interesting also of the color selection for you East coasters. All tending towards the darker and Spockcat with the lightest Blue Silver.
As a recently emigrated NJ-er, I too drove a black vehicle up until the Reflex Silver TREG followed me home one day.
Hope you guys got a chance to play a bit on the rougher roads.
What tweaks did you guys do? How many suspensions were lowered?
How many seat belt chimes turned off? How many people will no-longer be "accepting" this as they once were?
We need the updates?
_Modified by Silver Fox at 3:46 PM 5-2-2004_


_Modified by Silver Fox at 3:50 PM 5-2-2004_


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Thanks to all !!*

Thanks for letting me and Joyce visit with you today... Nice meeting everyone.... Looking forward to next Egg-together, we should have ours by then...


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (Silver Fox)*

Actually, there was so much food, including awesome ethnic dishes brought by all, along with filet mignon, german sausages, mousaka(sp) pasta salads, beers, etc, etc, there wasn't much time for anything else. Once everyone finished eating, we went to desert. We all had a great time. One or two cars had their DRLs vagged to the menu, one or two had the seat belt chime deactivated; one or two had the "acceptance screen" removed.
I wanted to do the lowering mod, but both Bravocharlie and Spock were kind of hesistant to do so. Need more time to deal with the possible problems that arise. 
I had an AC filter for the ipod holder, but there was not enough time to install that. That will require a trip to spock's office or house in the future.
Almost everyone brought their wives, some children, and they were great. The rain held out and that was nice too.
Christina let me drive her car and thos BBS wheels make a big difference in handling. The car felt like it was on rails and really stuck on turns and sweeping S turns at 90mph. (Don't tell her I went that fast, please.)
I was planning on a little tour of my town, but we never got around to it.
And maybe next time we will take a dip in my 8 person hot tub.
cheers,
PS: My car really was the cleanest. Especially my mats. I washed them.
pps: We couldn't let Uri out of here without cleaning his wheels.








ppps: We missed you, Boni










_Modified by mdjak at 7:08 PM 5-2-2004_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (mdjak)*

Does anybody have a fullres pic of the group photo they can send to many. Many thanks. 
Spikeital


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

Great picture, thanks for sharing! If someone decides to have a Midwest gathering count me in (depending on schedule.)


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks for a great day. It's good to have finally met everybody. mdjak and family, thanks for opening up your home and making us all feel very welcome. Looking foward to next time.
Nick


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_Emulation of the German pic? 8 Touaregs

Actually we got 9. 4x4s got caught up in traffic and didn't get there until after we took the picture. We all had a blast while our wives made fun of their car-geek spouses







Many thanks to mdjak and his family for hosting the event and letting us flatten his front lawn... The food was GREAT, the company was GREAT and is was nice to finally meet some of the "characters" in here. 
I think we had at least one instance of every t-reg "mod" discussed in here and a lot of interesting cellphone/mp3 player installations. I finally got to see Christina's rims/tires up close. WOW, they're awesome! Very impressive.. Thanks again Spock, for the high beam VAG mod. I'm already looking forward to the next get-together.

Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (meatster)*

4x4s showed up and parked in the slot left by spikeital. Here is the before and after shot:


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow.. what a great day.. It was a fun drive up (winding roads) and a fun drive back (windy-er roads and no traffic).. 
Oh yeah.. meeting up with everyone was fun too..








What can I say that hasnt been said (besides the shame I was put to with my car being so dirty - I actually cleaned the rims on site).
Thanks MDJak - to you and your family for hosting us so graciously. It was great to put a face to so many of the names... Really a lot of fun.
You can def. count me in for the next get-together...
MakBros - Let me know if the mirrors dim now that its dark... 
Jim (Spock) - Great finally meeting you - sorry I didnt get to say goodbye to you and your lovely wife.
Jim (Meatster) - What was I thinking try to blow past a V8? Although we drove close to each other for a while, you completely blew past me somewhere on 287 (or whatever it was).. Was nice meeting your wife...
BravoCharlie - Thanks for the flight lesson tips - I really hope to put em to use soon. Looking forward to October...
Christina - Let me know if you want to get that sub - its a worthwhile investing - imho.
4x4, SpikeTal - Good meeting you both!
Uri
P.S. there are no "after" shots of my car with the cleaner rims - but they're clean now!


_Modified by Uriah at 8:35 PM 5-2-2004_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

omg totally was totally fun. it was so great finally meeting some of the peeps on vortex. and of course, thank you mdjak for hosting the get together!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the food was super good. i must've gained 5lbs today... because my car felt heavier on the way back








so yeah. on my way back ... NAV decided to give me a tour of the back roads ... after 10 minutes of driving on roads that didn't even have names... i decided to NAV my way back to mdjak's for some real directions.






















so guys. when are we meeting again? spock said he and i will do some "lowering" together... whatever that means. *blush*
and craig... i'm asian... i'm suppose to be short. also my front plate was missing because Bolo (mdjak's dog) ate it.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_
P.S. there are no "after" shots of my car with the cleaner rims - but they're clean now!


Ah but there are Uri! Bottom right in this pic. Wheels all nice and shiny now!








MDJAK, as everyone else said, thanks so much for having us all. And everyone else who was there, it was so nice to meet you all in person.
Alan
(P.S., I have more pics I'll be posting soon...)
_Modified by 4x4s at 9:10 PM 5-2-2004_


_Modified by 4x4s at 9:11 PM 5-2-2004_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

Glad you guys had a good meet! My only consolation is that the weather here was stupendous and that my family and I spent the day at the beach in Santa Cruz.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_ 
Christina let me drive her car and thos BBS wheels make a big difference in handling. The car felt like it was on rails and really stuck on turns and sweeping S turns at 90mph. (Don't tell her I went that fast, please.)


so that's why u complained about my phone and bottles flying all over the place


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_
so that's why u complained about my phone and bottles flying all over the place























Yep, everyone wanted to drive Christina's TReg with the big snazzy wheels. Here's Mark taking off on his test drive. (Probably only 50mph here, but this was just the driveway...)


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

I guess its appropriate that I am last to post since I drove 520 miles roundtrip today. For those who care, here are the stats:
MPG: 17.8
Average Speed: 65 mph
Typical Cruise Speed: 90 mph
Time Enroute: 4:10 down, 3:45 back
Configuration: No racks, tire pressures at 40psi, 93 octane, mostly auto level with some sport when needed for CT dipsh*t drivers in the left hand lane







a/c on 
Thanks to mdjak for hosting the first northeast get together. 
There have been some photos already posted, but here are a few more and larger for your viewing pleasure. Some you will have to scroll the screen left and right to view.
mdjak's puppies








spockcat hadn't yet directed traffic for the arrivals








spockcat's attempt at a line up. He'd never make it at VW-Chris's dealership, he can't park them straight
























The Players








spockcat's afternoon lecture series


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (bravocharlie)*

a video from 4x4s. Christina driving away in my car. Shortly thereafter she proclaimed it smoother shifting than her car. It is also quieter too as I have enginve covers and she doesn't.
http://www.imagestation.com/al...nvite


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_










debadged is the way to go!
woohoo~*
and i just realized we didn't have a teak interior today.
that's my favorite color










_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 10:54 PM 5-2-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (bravocharlie)*

So here's a summary of what was discussed. I am by no means speaking for the entire group, just my observations....
The VWoA dealership network sucks. Most, if not all, have had bad experiences with their dealership service department. VW is not set up to deal with higher priced SUVs and their customer base who buys them.
Nobody had the dead battery problem. And, some commented that it is frustrating to read posts by people who did have the dead battery problem and then never heard back again from them.....















Most predicted that the Phaeton will be a VW blunder and that the dealer network; not the car itself, will ultimately cause its demise.
Touaregs with engine covers are quieter than those without. Noticeably so. Just ask Christina. She is without and sampled both.
Most Touaregs present today were graced with spockcat's VAG-Com expertise and/or dead pedal.
It was agreed by some that the Porsche cargo mat is nicer than the VW. The question is, is it worth the extra money.
Most people have their headlights VAGGED to the euro settings (high and low beam on simultaneously).
Of the 9 Touaregs present, 7 were rackless.
Most agreed that Meatster's post with VW-Chris was probably the all-time classic of the Touareg forum.
There is most definitely a tire alignment problem with the Touareg. Unfortunately for most, the problem appears after at least one rotation (>5000 miles) and sometimes later. More frustrating is the lack of equipment and preparedness on the dealer front to do alignments. Most don't have the software loaded or don't have the right accessories for their alignment rack.
mdjak's conti contacts are shot at 23K miles. That's probably what most people will get out of those tires regardless of alignment issues.
Everyone liked Christina's rims and tires. The question is are they worth 1/7th the cost of a Touareg?
Very little if anything was discussed about offroading.
No one seemed to be too excited about the V10 diesel. Price seemed to be the stumbling block for most when compared to a V8.
2 of 9 Touaregs had airbag faults present upon arrival.
Most agreed that the Hoen replacements bulbs for the halogen high beams were a better color match to the xenons.
There was some discussion about a fall get together in New Hampshire for fall foliage. Proposed dates will be sent by email to sample interest.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 11:05 PM 5-2-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (bravocharlie)*

BC,
Forgot one thing; those of you who are in the Northeast and didn't come missed a really good time, with really good food and really great people.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_

2 of 9 Touaregs had airbag faults present upon arrival.



who else had the airbag fault??!!??!!??


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Very little if anything was discussed about offroading.

See, Verdugo, we didn't miss anything after all









_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_It was agreed by some that the Porsche cargo mat is nicer than the VW. The question is, is it worth the extra money.

Yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Everyone liked Christina's rims and tires. The question is are they worth 1/7th the cost of a Touareg?

Yes. (To her.)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (hotdaymnitzbao)*

4x4s also had a airbag fault.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

yay for the air bag faults!!!!






















that seems to be the new trend.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I like the VW tech on the airbag fault thread that said they just spliced the wires together and eliminated the balky connector altogether. Now we have the airbag fault society to go along with the dead battery society.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

double whammy for those that are in both groups.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_BC,
Forgot one thing; those of you who are in the Northeast and didn't come missed a really good time, with really good food and really great people. 

Yea definatly sounds fun... I wish I could of made It!!! Next time!!! Maybe by then a Christina and I may have the Supercharger installed


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Sup,
We really wanted to see your rig... we talked about it... shame you couldnt make it.. 
Maybe we do another one this summer in Jersey? I'd invite all of you to Hoboken but its 20$/each parking and VERY limited room in my 2bdroom apt... ;-)
Uri


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

sounds kinky to me


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Everything sounds kinky to you! ;-)
(pot calling kettle black)


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

Where was Ted K?


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

It looks like you guys had an awesome time. Mdjak, is that your property? That scenery is beautiful! I'd love to take a drive through the northeast some time. It's already getting into the 80s down here in Texas


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*











_Modified by 4x4s at 7:57 AM 5-3-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_BC,
Forgot one thing; those of you who are in the Northeast and didn't come missed a really good time, with really good food and really great people. 

Yes, you're correct. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (brent0226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brent0226* »_It looks like you guys had an awesome time. Mdjak, is that your property? That scenery is beautiful! I'd love to take a drive through the northeast some time. It's already getting into the 80s down here in Texas









Yes, Brent that is my property, but I'm sure my wife would lay claim to half. It's not the Ponderosa, but for a Bronx/Brooklyn couple who grew up in new york city apartments, It's home.
I must confess that I was a little apprehensive about the event. I throw parties on a regular basis, but have never hosted one where I knew only one person in advance. However, it really worked out great. Nick (Mackbros) brought enough food to feed an army. His little baby was really cute. Meatster and Uriah's wives were really cute too. Spock brought two coolers, one full of soda and beer, the other full of German delights, bratwursts, etc. Uri (or was it Meat) brought awesome pasta salads. Someone (are you bored yet?) brought a cake for dessert that was attacked, with nary a crumb left.
And to Bravo Charlie, please get that Nikon Camera fixed. There is something seriously wrong with the color rendition. My hair could not possibly be that gray


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_And to Bravo Charlie, please get that Nikon Camera fixed. There is something seriously wrong with the color rendition. My hair could not possibly be that gray









That camera is as accurate as it gets. Look at the photo with all of us standing in front of our TRegs. I made yours and spockcat's bigger than the rest. quitchurbitchin'








(Actually, the wide angle lens created that distortion so I can't take all the credit.)


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_BC,
Forgot one thing; those of you who are in the Northeast and didn't come missed a really good time, with really good food and really great people. 

I really would have liked to have made it... 
So, ten minutes ago I thought to myself... "hey, I wonder if there are any posts YET from this get-together yesterday"... 
_Can anyone say "understatement"?_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
I really would have liked to have made it... 
So, ten minutes ago I thought to myself... "hey, I wonder if there are any posts YET from this get-together yesterday"... 
_Can anyone say "understatement"?_


The first post was made by spockcat *at* the event yesterday after we took some photos.








Call it: spockcat realtime.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Christina,
Did you need spacers with your BBS RXII?
The debagged back is starting to grow on me.








Also everybody, if interested I can setup another get together at Armourfend of America in Greenwich. I know the owner and he already told me in the past that he would let us use his facility to meet and also do some ClearBra installs. He would even offer coffee and dounuts!







Just an idea. 
Spikeital


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Sorry I missed meeting youse guys (and gals) had a busy weekend which culminated in flipping (as in selling) the Ferrari. Next time, pls remember to count me in.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

If I had been there...
1) I have to say, I wasn't partial to the chrome grill, but I think it looks great on meatster's Offroad Gray (which I have too... hmmmm). I think the chrome rails and V8 chrome on the front make it look like it belongs there.
2) mjdak... awesome looking ride. But I can see a smudge on the ...








3) Christina... LOVE THOSE WHEELS, and I find the debadged look cool, but I think what gives the lack of badges their coolness factor is that you are customized--the awesome wheels/tires that you have. Makes me wish I'd considered that instead of installing the 255-70-16 Michelins I just put on. (Looking at the tread now, I may not be a happy driver in the winter, but they sure are smooth and quiet now)
4) Uriah... is that fantastic Jersey stop-and-go traffic responsible for those wheels?
5) Spockcat... I am plateless also in the front, but I don't have the four holes. Did they install it and then you took it off, leaving the evidence? My dealer had no prob letting me drive away without it. I haven't sported a front plate in CT in years.
Also, I just bought a Compaq. I believe it's an R3030. Looks like you have something similar. You like?
Do we deduce the male to female ratio is more indicative of the profile of a Touareg buyer, or a function of who spends time on boards like VWVortex, or both?
If anyone's interested at some point in the summer, I could do something here... I have a pretty good party house and ample driveway (I think about a dozen Touaregs could fit and I'd get a kick out of seeing it), although not as much domesticated land as mjdak. My hot tub fits six... although that would also depend on which six! Now, if you guys want to do some REAL offroading, I have a few acres of woods that are quite raw with some creeks, hills, and all sorts of clearing I need done!
Two neighbors just bought BMW X3s. I think it would be fun for them to see what they missed.
OK... some work actually needs to get done today. Enough play.
Chris


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_If I had been there...
1) I have to say, I wasn't partial to the chrome grill, but I think it looks great on meatster's Offroad Gray (which I have too... hmmmm). I think the chrome rails and V8 chrome on the front make it look like it belongs there.
2) mjdak... awesome looking ride. But I can see a smudge on the ...








3) Christina... LOVE THOSE WHEELS, and I find the debadged look cool, but I think what gives the lack of badges their coolness factor is that you are customized--the awesome wheels/tires that you have. Makes me wish I'd considered that instead of installing the 255-70-16 Michelins I just put on. (Looking at the tread now, I may not be a happy driver in the winter, but they sure are smooth and quiet now)
4) Uriah... is that fantastic Jersey stop-and-go traffic responsible for those wheels?
5) Spockcat... I am plateless also in the front, but I don't have the four holes. Did they install it and then you took it off, leaving the evidence? My dealer had no prob letting me drive away without it. I haven't sported a front plate in CT in years.
Also, I just bought a Compaq. I believe it's an R3030. Looks like you have something similar. You like?
Do we deduce the male to female ratio is more indicative of the profile of a Touareg buyer, or a function of who spends time on boards like VWVortex, or both?
If anyone's interested at some point in the summer, I could do something here... I have a pretty good party house and ample driveway (I think about a dozen Touaregs could fit and I'd get a kick out of seeing it), although not as much domesticated land as mjdak. My hot tub fits six... although that would also depend on which six! Now, if you guys want to do some REAL offroading, I have a few acres of woods that are quite raw with some creeks, hills, and all sorts of clearing I need done!
Two neighbors just bought BMW X3s. I think it would be fun for them to see what they missed.
OK... some work actually needs to get done today. Enough play.
Chris

The bracket was already attached by my dealer. I had actually painted the black plugs blue silver but the paint chipped off. I need to remove, prime and paint them again. The first time I did it I did it on the car without priming them. I haven't driven a car with a front plate in many, many years either.
Computer is X1000.
We actually had 10 Touareg owners but meatster's wife left hers home. So 8 mal, 2 female. Of course, not sure how many of the males there let their wives drive the car on a regular basis.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
We actually had 10 Touareg owners but meatster's wife left hers home. So 8 mal, 2 female. Of course, not sure how many of the males there let their wives drive the car on a regular basis.


Actually, my wife told me that the ladies discussed this some - most don't like to drive the TRegs, as they feel too big. Meatsters wife is the obvious exception.
So, according to the gals, size does matter.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_
Did you need spacers with your BBS RXII?
The debagged back is starting to grow on me.










no spacers needed.... but if i'm gonna get the fender kit from the caractere body kit then i'll be needing them.
and if you need hdelp debadging... feel free to send me a msg.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Awesome thanks for the info.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

mdjak,
I meant to ask. What did your friend think with all the T owners there against his one RX?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Come on!!! Let's make this thread a 3 pager.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (SUVW)*

So it seems I had the lowliest Touareg at the get-together - Uriah and I were the only V6's representing, and he has more mods with his subwoofer install and IPod. (But at least my wheels were clean _before _I got there.







)
But, I think I was the only one there with hatch assist. Spock and mdjak were poo-pooing it as not such a great thing though - I think it was a bit of sour grapes.








I also was teased a bit about my crunched front bumper. Oh well...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_So it seems I had the lowliest Touareg at the get-together - Uriah and I were the only V6's representing, and he has more mods with his subwoofer install and IPod. (But at least my wheels were clean _before _I got there.







)
But, I think I was the only one there with hatch assist. Spock and mdjak were poo-pooing it as not such a great thing though - I think it was a bit of sour grapes.








I also was teased a bit about my crunched front bumper. Oh well...

o.k. that' was one of the most pathetic, whoa is me posts I've read. At least you don't drive that Lexus POS that was in the driveaway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (4x4s)*

Actually spikeital has a V6 but left before you showed up (late).








As for hatch assist, I was surprised on the loaner car I had that it took quite a push just to initiate it. I was thinking that just putting the hatch down into the latch would get it going. It still takes another shove. You might as well close the hatch manually.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I have the hatch assist, but I dont think its such a great thing...
Uri


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

i have hatch assist too!!!!! 
boo. still on page 2.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (hotdaymnitzbao)*

BC had the oldest Touareg at the event. We even noticed some differences in his car compared to all the others. One was the small plastic pieces in front of the seat pedestals. He didn't have them.


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_See, Verdugo, we didn't miss anything after all










Sciencegeek, so are you in for a West coast get together? We could even make one an off-raoding trip if people were up for it.
So, who's in?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (4x4s)*

As Spock stated I had a Base V6 also. I have hatch assist also.







3 - V6 to 6 - V8. Sorry didn't get to meet you. Had to leave earily due to a presentation that I had to give today.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spikeital)*

Hope the presentation went okay. Yeah, I was stuck on I84 east of Waterbury for a good 45 minutes or so - agonizing! And really slow traffic due to rain between the Mass border and Hartford. Next time I'm leaving early!
Hope to meet you in the fall at BC's then, if not sooner.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (4x4s)*

If you had the nav you could have taken a back road that runs around Waterbury.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Since Christina kept her car well guarded, I am going to have to buy my own wheels. But I can't bring myself to spend $6k like her. Anybody ever use AT Italia Presa wheels?
Here is what they would look like on my car:


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

What was his B.O.D.?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

By the time I was stuck, there was no way off the highway. I was eyeballing the median though...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif HEY! Page three in less than 24hrs! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_What was his B.O.D.?

Don't know but his VIN is about 1100.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

Lower than mine (2300s).
Just looked specifically for DRL indicator, and I don't have one. Must be a function of VIN chronology.
What was the highest number on an odo.?


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

Hey, sorry I missed this! I was away in Europe on a business trip for the last 10 days and found the post when I returned today. Where did you guys (and gals) have it? On Long Island? Darn. Maybe one in NJ this summer?????


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (noc)*

Location was South Salem, NY. I guess this is Westchester County. Just over the border from Ridgefield, NY.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_What was his B.O.D.?

VIN: 11xx


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Yay!!! 3 pages!!! I know we can go for 4!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (noc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noc* »_Hey, sorry I missed this! I was away in Europe on a business trip for the last 10 days and found the post when I returned today. Where did you guys (and gals) have it? On Long Island? Darn. Maybe one in NJ this summer?????

Just got an invite to Northeast Fall Touareg Rally
Columbus Day Weekend
In October.... the wife will be 7 months pregnant, but this Rally sounds Like a hell of a lot of Fun!!! I might have to trick her into going







or make like a business trip and go my self







....... 6 hr Road Trip with a 7 month preg wife might not be the most fun to have ..... but I don't want to miss the next Gathering.... 
6 months seems like a long time to wait for another Rally.... Any one willing to organize one sooner????? (I still intend on doing my best to attend the Oct Rally, but something in between sounds fun)...... 
Hmmm... I live at the Jersey Shore..... Is there any interest in doing one at the Beach or close to it.... I might be able to get some space avail at my marina..... 


_Modified by sup44 at 12:50 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_6 months seems like a long time to wait for another Rally.... Any one willing to organize one sooner????? (I still intend on doing my best to attend the Oct Rally, but something in between sounds fun)...... 


October (10) - May (5) = 5 months.
Its sooner than you think.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (sup44)*

If you held one at the Jersey Shore, I know I would be there. My wife used to summer there as a kid, and always want's to go back. We have vacationed a few times at Cape May, and there's some great sights to see.
We would need to get a ton of Blue Crabs though, to really do it right.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (4x4s)*

mdjak,
I also noticed you have a bluestone patio! That is right up my alley. Seeing as how I am 4th generation to a stone company. We get all of our Bluestone out of upstate NY.







Imagine the floors in your house being made out of that stuff though. I don't like it because its rough on my feet. http://www.garnerstone.com/_borders/bs6.jpg 
Anyways...sorry for the nonsense babbling. You have a really nice place!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_If you held one at the Jersey Shore, I know I would be there. My wife used to summer there as a kid, and always want's to go back. We have vacationed a few times at Cape May, and there's some great sights to see.









I was thinking more like the Pt. Pleasant / Belmar Area maybe Mid June....It's about 45min South of NYC..... I'd have to do some research and find a beach to go tromp around on..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (sup44)*

Labeled photo:
Missing was the late 4x4s.


----------



## trebor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

Looks like you folks had a great time. I would have loved to have joined you and met all the other Nor'easters (already met Spock) but I was stuck on the rainy soccer playing fields of Bedford just to the south of Mdjak. Please keep me posted on any future events!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_
I was thinking more like the Pt. Pleasant / Belmar Area maybe Mid June....It's about 45min South of NYC..... I'd have to do some research and find a beach to go tromp around on..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pt. Pleasant is where my wife summered. It's a good area. She would be thrilled.
BTW, when leaving mdjak's yesterday evening, I saw a red TReg going south from Ridgefield on 35 in mdjak's direction - only 5 or 10 minutes away. I was wondering if it was someone else who was even later than I was...


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (4x4s)*

The beach AVP (Association of Volleyball Professionals) Tour will be at Belmar, NJ. We could all go to DJ's.







on July 8th - 11th if anybody wants to meet up then. Great time in the sun. Point Pleasant is nice also. Haven't been there in awhile.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

Growing up we had a summer home @ the Jersey Shore between Seaside & Pt. Pleasant. Spent ages 0-14 there. Not sure I would make a trip this summer though.


_Modified by rinaic at 2:14 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spikeital)*

Spike... looks like we're driving the same thing. V6 Nav, Prem Pkg here... you? Who's your dealer?
C~


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (trebor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trebor* »_Looks like you folks had a great time. I would have loved to have joined you and met all the other Nor'easters (already met Spock) but I was stuck on the rainy soccer playing fields of Bedford just to the south of Mdjak. Please keep me posted on any future events!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1371990


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (SUVW)*

V6 Base with nothing. But I did add stepup rails, CD Changer, CURT Hitch. 
Dealer is Riverbank.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_The beach AVP (Association of Volleyball Professionals) Tour will be at Belmar, NJ. We could all go to DJ's.







on July 8th - 11th if anybody wants to meet up then. Great time in the sun. Point Pleasant is nice also. Haven't been there in awhile. 

Sounds like a tentitve date and plan I live in Belmar, but I don't think there would be enough room to accomidate a Rally....... Let me put some more thought into the project and I'll post with details..... 
Anyone in the NJ Shore area or close to it interested in Co-hosting the Gathering with me ????


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I'd join but I should be in the Carribean around that time.. 
3rd day of my cruise or so.. 
Uri


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

Spock, those are nice wheels, but they're not BBS. Go for the real deal.
I believe i had the highest mileage, with 24k.
And, 4x4, I did not pooh-pooh hatch assist. In fact, I rather liked it. 
And how come nobody showed me, or let me listen to, a subwoofer install? Whoever has it, come back so I can check it out.
spock, I'll try to arrange a time with you to install the filter. I might get a kit from Meatster's guy to make the install easier though.
Got to go eat macbros' leftover shish-kebobs.
Boni, how is your neice?
And to the socer dad, my wife took my daughter to katonah to play her game. Unless you were at a double or triple header, you certainly could have made the ten minute drive to meet everybody for a short time.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Hey mdjak, i haven't received your confirmation email for the October event. What gives?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (Outrageous)*

Hey outrageous, how about sending me some email so I can email you the invite? Maybe by then you'll have a Touareg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Spock, those are nice wheels, but they're not BBS. Go for the real deal.
spock, I'll try to arrange a time with you to install the filter. I might get a kit from Meatster's guy to make the install easier though.

Think you can front me the extra $3500 for those wheels? I can get an entire set of the AT Italia Presa with the Michelin 4X4 Diamaris for $2800. And they look real good too:








Not sure what you mean by meatster's guy's kit. I must have missed that conversation.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Spock, those are nice wheels, but they're not BBS. Go for the real deal.

spockcat doesn't even burn premium unleaded. You think he's going to spring for those BBS rims when he can buy the knock offs?










_Modified by bravocharlie at 6:56 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Damn straight.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

The ipod has a connector on the bottom that gives it juice. The audio comes out of the mini plug on top. He has it modified so that no cord is needed on top. The bottom feeds juice and takes tha audio signal.
BC: I must first show it to my wife to get her approval. I have no doubt she will jump on it. You originally did say, though that you were going to do it the weekend before. My first thought was that my son might be coming home that weekend, and so we wouldn't want to be up there if he comes home. But now he tells me he won't come home, but he'd be glad to go to the farm to do his laundry and eat your food. What do I do with my two girls? Do I bring them? Do you have a problem with that? My son said i should leave them home to fend for themselves.
Spock, I ran a TRW and Equifax report on you. sorry, but you don't even exist.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
Spock, I ran a TRW and Equifax report on you. sorry, but you don't even exist.









Probably not. I've never borrowed money or run up debts on any credit cards.
As for your daughters:
http://www.wavsource.com/movie...h.wav 
Or this one:
http://www.frogstar.com/wav/di...h.wav 


_Modified by spockcat at 7:10 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_BC: I must first show it to my wife to get her approval. I have no doubt she will jump on it. You originally did say, though that you were going to do it the weekend before. My first thought was that my son might be coming home that weekend, and so we wouldn't want to be up there if he comes home. But now he tells me he won't come home, but he'd be glad to go to the farm to do his laundry and eat your food. What do I do with my two girls? Do I bring them? Do you have a problem with that? My son said i should leave them home to fend for themselves.

mdjak,
You do whatever you want with your kids. They are your responsibility.







(i'm saying that tongue and cheek). If you're coming, you better get on the stick and make reservations.
You've seen the proposed itinerary so you can figure out if they will like all that or not. Seriously, its entirely up to you.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Probably not. I've never borrowed money or run up debts on any credit cards.

He's the ultimate scam artist!!!!


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
He's the ultimate scam artist!!!!


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Not sure what you mean by meatster's guy's kit. I must have missed that conversation. 

Me neither... What kit?? 

Meat


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

all right, I must have confused you with Uri. He's the one with the panavise and the kit, not you, meat


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

uriah will be pleased to see 4 pages. damn. all in 24 hours.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Can't believe we have 4 pages!


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Shouldn't you guys be asleep already?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (setinhi)*

Almost 9 p.m. on the east coast. We're just getting started!


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

I have a huge statistics test and a paper due in the morning. Cy has helped me with topics for my paper! Yet I haven't begun to study for the test







. I'll throw a







to lets making this 5 pages before the night is over with!!!


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_I have a huge statistics test and a paper due in the morning. Cy has helped me with topics for my paper! Yet I haven't begun to study for the test







. I'll throw a







to lets making this 5 pages before the night is over with!!!























Wow... how coincidental. Tomorrow I have to take the Statistics AP Exam







And I, too, haven't started reviewing yet!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (brent0226)*

While I've had more happy days in my life than I can count, one of the happiest was on an Express Bus from Manhattan en route home to Da Bronx (Home of the greatest baseball team ever). I knew this day I was going to Court Reporting School and that would be my profession. I was a Sophmore in college at the time. I took my mathematics textbook in one hand, opened the rear window of the coach bus, and, at 72nd street and Madison Avenue, gave it the heave-ho; it splattered on the street. My test days were over.
Bravo, I'm going to call the motel now.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Bravo, I'm going to call the motel now.

Damn, the guy is probably in bed. This ain't the city you know.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Actually, I called and talked to him less than an hour ago. He said, "Are you with the, uh..." (me: "Touareg?"), ".. um, the car group?"
He had a few more rooms then..


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

nah, he was up. But he sure 'nuf did have a strange name. Must have been nine syllables long.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (bravocharlie)*

I'm sure the NE group can bring this to 5 pages well before Tuesday!

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_. . .The VWoA dealership network sucks. Most, if not all, have had bad experiences with their dealership service department. VW is not set up to deal with higher priced SUVs and their customer base who buys them.

They weren't even set up to deal with the 4-Motion Passats for years after they were released... Seems like slow but steady improvement!

_Quote »_Most predicted that the Phaeton will be a VW blunder and that the dealer network; not the car itself, will ultimately cause its demise.

The Phaeton owners I know of are old, wealthy, and have a more expensive car to drive while waiting inordinate amounts of time to get their VW out of the shop. Similarly, every W8 Passat I've seen on the road has had a 60+ driver.

_Quote »_It was agreed by some that the Porsche cargo mat is nicer than the VW. The question is, is it worth the extra money.

 The Pepper mats are definitely nicer than the VW ones, and for about $30 extra for the full set are absolutely worth it!

_Quote »_Most people have their headlights VAGGED to the euro settings (high and low beam on simultaneously).

I go blind just dreaming about it!

_Quote »_Of the 9 Touaregs present, 7 were rackless.
Roof rails should count as at least a half!







I thought 6 of you had invisi-racks like mine, made out of the same material as Wonder Woman's plane!

_Quote »_There is most definitely a tire alignment problem with the Touareg. . . mdjak's conti contacts are shot at 23K miles. That's probably what most people will get out of those tires regardless of alignment issues.
 Not looking forward to this in my future!

_Quote »_Everyone liked Christina's rims and tires. The question is are they worth 1/7th the cost of a Touareg?
They're nice, I like the stock Manhattan's though.

_Quote »_No one seemed to be too excited about the V10 diesel. Price seemed to be the stumbling block for most when compared to a V8.

And its banned in 1/2 of NE.

_Quote »_Most agreed that the Hoen replacements bulbs for the halogen high beams were a better color match to the xenons.
 ??? . . . searching immediately after posting this!

_Quote »_There was some discussion about a fall get together in New Hampshire for fall foliage. Proposed dates will be sent by email to sample interest.
 I guess by the responses in other threads that there is no interest at all, shame.














JK
















_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Forgot one thing; those of you who are in the Northeast and didn't come missed a really good time, with really good food and really great people. 
 Thanks for rubbin it in







not only did I have to work, but I wrenched my back in the morning to make it an extra enjoyable day. . . Could only drive my 'egg right handed!






































































A round of beers for the group and great pics.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Mark,
You're confusing Meatster with me.
I have the iPod installed that way, and I have the subwoofer install.
Im using the Panavise for the phone car kit and the ProClip for the iPod mount. My guy is [email protected] Motorsport.
http://www.enfig.com/cgi-local...53432
One of those kits + a connector from Spock would be the way to go.
Uri
What motel did you reserve at? the Lake Motel? Me too!


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Oh.. and kudos on the 4 pages.. Lets make it 5 before 12 EST.
.
.
.
.
.
Uri


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

I hope you are not insulted by my confusion. Must have been a senior moment. So, you have a subwoofer and didn't let me listen? blasphemy. Didn't you come in my living room and see I'm kind of into audio/video, with a very large piano black sub in the corner/ I've got to hear yours. Turn it up now. I'll open my windows.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_
What motel did you reserve at? the Lake Motel? Me too!

Uri, glad you got the reservation at the Lake - we will be there too. My wife had fun talking to your wife yesterday, and she was glad to see we will be staying in the same place.
See you there, if not sooner! 
(P.S., we will be in your area for my daughters birthday weekend of the 14th this month. Quick trip - staying in Lyndhurst and spending the day in NYC. Honk and wave if you see me drive by!)


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_. . . Da Bronx (Home of the greatest baseball team ever). 

. . . Still waiting for the greatest Touareg mod ever, chrome interlocking NY badge to replace the front VW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Of course I'd have to swap it out every time I go east of Worcester, or risk serious Touareg damage







... Unless I go for that expensive Trunk Monkey mod







.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

TRUNKY MUNKI!
MD, Senior indeed.. anyhow.. its no big diff other than an added sub... host another meet and you'll get to listen to it








4x4 enjoy your visit to the city... I honk and wave at every Touareg (some drivers dont like it though).
Karen mentioned that your wife emailed.. Im sure Karen can help with all the right tips about NYU and the like.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

Ordered the Hoen's. Must've missed those posts back in my early newbie to this board days. Thanks for the lead!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_Ordered the Hoen's. Must've missed those posts back in my early newbie to this board days. Thanks for the lead!

I'm not sure you saw this post. Hope it helps.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1251418


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
(P.S., we will be in your area for my daughters birthday weekend of the 14th this month. Quick trip - staying in Lyndhurst and spending the day in NYC. Honk and wave if you see me drive by!)

4x4s, if you staying in Lyndhurst, make sure you go eat at Harold's NY Deli across from Medieval Times. Just make sure you don't eat anything else a day or so before you go. You'll make up for it there








Meat


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_I'm not sure you saw this post. Hope it helps.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1251418 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks, it did help! Helped me order in about 1 minute after I was done reading the install portion!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

we have 46 mins till 12EST... come on guys. almost there
and i saw Uri's sub... but i do'nt know why i didn't ask him to blast it


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_we have 46 mins till 12EST... come on guys. almost there
and i saw Uri's sub... but i do'nt know why i didn't ask him to blast it









Yea, what the hell were we thinkin'????


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Who's going to be the first to Sport the Supercharged TReg????
Here's the latest... The install is on average a 6 to 7hr install at $100 and per hr and per the seller "By law the dealer can't exclude warranty work because of bolt on parts, it would be best to check with your VW dealer first."....
437hp Anyone.... I'd have to take numbers and set up a rope line to accomidate all the Vortex'er wanting to test drive TRex in the next Rally >>>>


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

Thanks Meat, actually we used to live in Lyndhurst before moving to MA in the mid-80's. That area wasn't too developed then, but we frequented a bunch of other Italian delis in the area. Prossutio an fresh Mozzarella sandwiches - the best.
Before I married Mrs. 4x4s, I lived in Hasbrouck Hts., and worked in Manhattan. So I know the area, though it has changed a lot since then.
You coming to NH Meat? It would be nice to see you there.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

And just one more nonsense post, to try to kick us up to 5 pages in just over a day!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*

The Supercharger installer is in Voorhees, NJ...... The seller says it's been done on 6 TRegs and that I'd probably be able to see the install on one....
Would there be any interest in a gathering to see that







(this is me trying to stay on topic







)


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*

i wonder who the other 6 treg owners are... they definitely do'nt post here.
and who is this seller? is he even legit?
ask for a number to speak to him or the installer in person.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Quick Buy it now before I do..... 









Only 2 days left and Zero Bids........


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
You coming to NH Meat? It would be nice to see you there.

Yep, Mrs. Meat and I will be coming (1 treg). We booked the last room at 123 North Main B&B early today. I'm hoping by then we can convince Spock to try the paddle shifter mod. Also, it sounds like Christina might need a little push to go for the supercharger kit. Cmon, Christina. It's almost a sin to not go for the supercharger since your the only one with the extra gripping power to "properly" handle it.








I'd like to see both of these mods by then.

Meat


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*

i do'nt want to be the first guniea pig on vortex








plus i'm really planning to purchase the ABT lowering ECU.... so as of now... i shouldn't be spending any more extra money.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

His name is Josh from [email protected] E-mail him.. he's pretty responsive.... takes anywhere from 2 to 6 hrs to get a response......


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

are we really trying to reach page 5??!!??
i bet by the time we reach page 5, we're gonna try to hit page 10.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_Quick Buy it now before I do..... 









Only 2 days left and Zero Bids........


Can someone explain to me how it works? And, why it is different than a turbo charger.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

page 5!!!!!!!!!!!
turbo uses the air from the exhaust to spin the turbine while SC uses power from the engine


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

Mission accomplished.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

i can finally go to bed now. 
g'nite post whores!!!!!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Can someone explain to me how it works? And, why it is different than a turbo charger.

Simply Put.... Unless I have been informed incorrectly and have been full of **** these past 15 years...
"it's the difference between sucking and blowing your engine


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Can someone explain to me how it works? And, why it is different than a turbo charger.

Since I'm technically still "working" right now, I figure I'd take the easy way and paste a link: http://www.vf-engineering.com/supervturbo.htm.
Meat


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_page 5!!!!!!!!!!!

Heck, page 6 is just a few clicks away now








Meat


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

this thread is definitely the most active thread we've had in a LONG while.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

it also has the largest number of gratuitous posts


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Has anyone mentioned in this thread that we had 9 Touaregs side by side and no TPM issues?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Has anyone mentioned in this thread that we had 9 Touaregs side by side and no TPM issues? 

I believe that you just did.


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*

It looks and sounds like everyone had a great get together. I'm glad we've got such a good crowd of Touareg owners/enthusiasts here on the forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe some day a summer national Touareg meet would be in order? And maybe some day I'll be a Touareg owner.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (rinaic)*

'It was agreed by some that the Porsche cargo mat is nicer than the VW. The question is, is it worth the extra money.

'The Pepper mats are definitely nicer than the VW ones, and for about $30 extra for the full set are absolutely worth it!'

The pepper mats are definitely NOT nicer than the monster touareg mats. The pepper cargo liner is definitely nicer, but the mats don't even come close.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_'The pepper mats are definitely NOT nicer than the monster touareg mats. The pepper cargo liner is definitely nicer, but the mats don't even come close.

The pepper floor mats are not as good as the Touareg for one reason: they don't hold nearly as much crap as the monster mats do. The Porsche cargo mat on the other hand is mad of better rubber and has higher side walls.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (cgmb16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgmb16* »_mdjak,
I also noticed you have a bluestone patio! That is right up my alley. Seeing as how I am 4th generation to a stone company. We get all of our Bluestone out of upstate NY.







Imagine the floors in your house being made out of that stuff though. I don't like it because its rough on my feet. http://www.garnerstone.com/_borders/bs6.jpg 
Anyways...sorry for the nonsense babbling. You have a really nice place!









Does this mean us Vortexers get discounts on the stone we need for our patios?


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (meatster)*

Go to Newark for some nice Portuguese food! Email me if you want recommendations


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (Verdugo)*



So said:


> SW is a BIG place - much bigger than NE - could be hard finding right spot - nevertheless, I'm interested. I live in Southern California, 60 due east of LA.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_page 5!!!!!!!!!!!


5 pages here, and 3 pages on the fall get-together thread. 8 pages worth in less than 48 hours! What a passionate and devoted bunch of folks - nice too!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (tedpark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tedpark* »_
SW is a BIG place - much bigger than NE - could be hard finding right spot - nevertheless, I'm interested. I live in Southern California, 60 due east of LA.


Well, like brovocharlie said on another thread to the NW folks, why don't you all just caravan up to NH in October?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1371990


_Modified by 4x4s at 12:27 PM 5-4-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Well, like brovocharlie said on another thread to the NW folks, why don't you all just caravan up to NH in October?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1371990

_Modified by 4x4s at 12:27 PM 5-4-2004_

Hell, make it an international meet and get some Euros and Canadians too.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_The pepper mats are definitely NOT nicer than the monster touareg mats. The pepper cargo liner is definitely nicer, but the mats don't even come close.

I guess that depends on how you define "nice". I like the matched appearance of all the Pepper mats. They definitely don't have the high capacity of the Monster's though.
I like the quality construction, price, high grip, simple design, and that they look somewhat related to the pedals with the rubber indents inversing the pedal design (V8).
I've put that cargo liner through hell







and its even more strong and durable than it appears.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak, bravocharlie* »_The pepper floor mats are not as good as the Touareg for one reason: they don't hold nearly as much crap as the monster mats do. . .

When you keep your Touareg as clean as mdjak, do the mats ever get a chance to fill up anyway?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_When you keep your Touareg as clean as mdjak, do the mats ever get a chance to fill up anyway?









His car wasn't clean. It had tree droppings all over it.


----------



## redneck (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (rinaic)*

Last night I dreamed that I went to the northeast Touareg meeting and everyone was sooo nice!
Is Sigmond a member of this forum?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_His car wasn't clean. It had tree droppings all over it.

Yea and his rims were almost as dirty as Uriah's.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (bravocharlie)*

And you should have heard the whine from his iPod. He should fire his installer. (opps, that's me)


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_And you should have heard the whine from his iPod. He should fire his installer. (opps, that's me)









You mean that big ugly white thing that sticks out?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
You mean that big ugly white thing that sticks out?

Who got a hold of Michael Jackson's accuser's testimony?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (SUVW)*

I knew there was a dumb, dirty joke in BC's comment...


----------



## redneck (Feb 29, 2004)

I hope this thread goes on forever. 
First the talk is about whores and now dirty jokes!!


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Northeast Touareg Group (MiguelT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiguelT* »_
Does this mean us Vortexers get discounts on the stone we need for our patios?








'

I'm sure I could work something up. I'll have to ask my dad. The only thing is shipping and freight would be a biAtch! Now as for fellow southeasterners....esp. GA there would be no problem since we are neighbors. People in ATL love the Fireplaces we make!







We have actually had people from new jersey fly down to the showroom before and pick out stone, but this was going in there weekend house down here in the HAM!








Once again...here goes my incesent babbling. I got no sleep last night whatsoever..so I am going to go take a nap.....PEACE!


----------



## trebor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_And to the socer dad, my wife took my daughter to katonah to play her game. Unless you were at a double or triple header, you certainly could have made the ten minute drive to meet everybody for a short time.


Sorry mdjak,, Would have liked to have met everyone and compare vehicles and notes . Looked like fun My son's game was supposed to start at 2 but was delayed by prior game Then had to retrieve my daughter after a Yankee game. I enjoy all the exchanges online and hope to meet all at another "rally" soon. Since I now have seen your pic, I'll look for you at the Blazer on 22. We can compare Spockcat mods over a beer.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (trebor)*

wanna try to hit page 6 tonight?


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I'll put forth an effort to extend this topic to six pages. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_wanna try to hit page 6 tonight?









That's padding the effort. You at least have to say something worthwhile on topic, don't ya think? Let's see... I have one--Will Meadow's fiancee survive till the next season?


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

ok trial #2....
*pause*
*silence*
ok it's way too early for something intelligent.
and it's probably not a good idea to start the center console conversation.
oh. i forgot to tell you guys... i painted my phone cover with the offroad gray touch up paint to match my car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_That's padding the effort. You at least have to say something worthwhile on topic, don't ya think? Let's see... I have one--Will Meadow's fiancee survive till the next season?

No because this is the last season.
HA, page 6 is mine.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
No because this is the last season.


Not to start THIS, but in checking HBO's site... "HBO and series creator David Chase have already reached an agreement for a sixth season, with that season's ten episodes to begin production in early 2005. "
Is someone bringing a water cooler to the rally? (Just to keep this on-topic).



_Modified by SUVW at 8:26 AM 5-5-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

Good. but hasn't Gandolfini said he isn't going to do another season?
I think the water cooler needs to be heated at the Touareg rally.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Good. but hasn't Gandolfini said he isn't going to do another season?


No, they made him an offer he couldn't refuse, with just enough "respect" thrown in to help him buy some Google IPO.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I think the water cooler needs to be heated at the Touareg rally.

i'll bring my thermos
and spock why are you post whoring at 7:30 in the morning??!!??
SUVW too! 
shouldn't u guys get ready for work?


_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 9:41 AM 5-5-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Hey, Christina, you visited Spock, You should know that only Mrs. Spock works. Spock vags and installs, he doesn't work.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

mdjak, Shhhh! Don't tell my wife she is working for both of us.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

and is that why you are hiring me as an intern? to do all the vagging and installing... so you can sit around and post one word replies on vortex?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_and is that why you are hiring me as an intern? to do all the vagging and installing... so you can sit around and post one word replies on vortex?

Jeeze, you catch on quick. You must be a college student.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Trust me, I'll find something for you to do!


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

DAMNIT!!! There are SO many good jokes I can make here.. but Im being nice.. I just want you all to know that Im being nice..


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (Uriah)*

I hear that! Self restraint is the name of the game here... <holding my breath and biting tongue>


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (rbeamis)*

*blush*
weirdos


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (rbeamis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbeamis* »_I hear that! Self restraint is the name of the game here... <holding my breath and biting tongue>










bwahahahaahahahahahaha......


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

It took me a lot of searching to locate the deep hole this post had fallen into. One thing nobody noticed (only visible in bravocharlie's posts of pictures, is I'm holding an "egg" in my left hand. My daughter ran inside to get it for me.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*BLINDING*

BC thanks for the write-up. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1251418 
. . .Had to refer to Denverbill's pics to get a handle on that release clip.
But the links are all there to find what you need. Took me about 20 mins.
New lights are blinding







I don't mean just bright, but truly blinding. I think my drivers light fixture is misaligned 'cause it beams higher up then the passenger side (like right into a car's rearview, or opposing drivers eyes)... Was like this before I started, but really noticeable now with the new lights!
I guess on-coming traffic better watch out for the next 2500 miles until I get in for service!


----------

